# 14 week puppy left alone



## indysmum (Jun 20, 2007)

Is this a joke??


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Oh goodness YES - She is waaayyyyy tooooo young!!!


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

would you leave a baby,outside?.Cos that's what she is!.
What about a crate?,you will still need someone to take her,out.


----------



## Nicci831 (Aug 9, 2007)

14 week old pup can do alot of damage.....like digging a hole under the fence and LEAVING! Crate train and someone will have to come home and let her go potty. She is still a baby, do not leave her alone outside!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Yes, she's too young to be left out alone. Goldens prefer being indoors with their owners even when mature.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Is there not a neighbor or someone that might be able to let her out around lunchtime for a month or two. Can you hire a dog walker for a month or two?
Once she gets a bit older she will be able to hold it longer. Crate training is another good suggstion as well.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Definitely too young to leave outside! And really Goldens need to be inside even when they are adults because they are people dogs and are happiest where their people are.

Crate training as other suggested is a good idea, but you really do need to get someone to let her out at least once during the day. She's too little to hold it all day, and needs to go out to potty.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

OOOOH, too much freedom, too soon.

Crate training is your best option under the circumstances. 

I would not give her free run of a room at 14 weeks. There are far too many opportunities to learn bad behaviours while you're away at work.


----------



## nick (Jun 4, 2007)

Uhm... I left Jake in the kitchen (gated off) when i left the house at about 14 weeks... just cuz the crate thing was not wokring for him.. and he did absolutely fine.. now at 5 months he has complete reign of the house and hasn't gotten into anything.


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

I agree, please do not leave a young puppy unattended outside. Too many things can happen.

Crate training is a great idea. I hope you can work that out, and get someone to let her out at least once a day.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

nick said:


> Uhm... I left Jake in the kitchen (gated off) when i left the house at about 14 weeks... just cuz the crate thing was not wokring for him.. and he did absolutely fine.. now at 5 months he has complete reign of the house and hasn't gotten into anything.


Now Jake is a very well trained puppy, he's so cute and smart. Now for mine they still get into trouble at 8 month old...lol


----------



## harlowsmom (Feb 25, 2007)

I wouldn't leave any dog outside alone during the day. Too many bad things could happen - including your dog getting stolen! Crate training might be a better option for you if your pup is making messes. Dogs normally prefer not to potty in their crates so your pup may hold it longer.

Is there any way you can hire a dog walker? We have someone come every afternoon and take Harlow on a 30 minute walk.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Your puppy is way to young to be leaving outside. I would still work on someone coming over and letting in out during the day, and keeping her/him in a crate....


----------



## gisabella (May 23, 2007)

I would think since she is still so young and not house trained yet that if you left her in the kitchen all day it will take even longer to house train her. 

I know how difficult it is to figure out what to do with your loved pup during the work day (I'm also having difficulty figuring out this situation).

I would think the main concerns would be 1) too young to leave outside during the day. 2) too young to leave inside the whole day unless you don't mind a messy kitchen floor and continued difficulty in housetraining. Perhaps you can find a pet walker, ideally one that is cheaper than what I've been finding (20 bux a day!!  good LUCK!!


----------



## sophiesadiehannah's mom (Feb 11, 2007)

i have been truly blessed, i have had a pet sitter since the girls were brought home, my neighbor comes over at lunch, takes them out, plays with them and spoils them for 45 min and i pay her 30.00 a week. i do still crate them because they are still mischeivious.


----------



## TwistC3 (Aug 13, 2007)

I do not trust a sitter as my grandparents had problems with their goldens becoming scared of everything because of an abusive sitter. I would only trust close friends and family. I leave in a gated community and have chicken wire up around my fences. I am against leaving her all couped up in the crate she sleeps in at night ( i dont know maybe this is what she needs). Maybe this would work if i could find someone to consistently come over. My plans for the future are to get an insert for my sliding glass door an allow her to go inside and out. Goldens with their long hair seem to be pretty hot and i dont see what the problem is with leaving her alone out back. thanks for the input and i am looking for more!


----------



## harlowsmom (Feb 25, 2007)

How horrible for your Grandparents!  Poor dogs. Personally I like the crate because it's a safe environment for them. And, in my opinion it helps with housetraining.

But it sounds like you're pretty set on leaving your pup out. Here are some additional things I'd think about/be concerned about.
- Is there shade outside?
- Will the pup have enough water? If you leave out a bowl, what if it gets knocked over right away.
-What if your pup eats bad stuff (Harlow would totally do this)
-Although people's first thought is normally - it's ok to leave my dog out, there's nothing they can "destroy." Chances are there are things that could hurt them. Plenty of dogs on this board have eaten things like floorboards, walls, etc. That could be bad for a dogs health.

I hope you can come to a solution that works well for you.

Welcome to the forum! Do you have any pictures?


----------



## gisabella (May 23, 2007)

I left Caper outside on the front lawn for 5 minutes last week because he was begging to go outside in the cool air. I was watching him through the window though because I never left him out before and wanted to see what he'd do... he just sat there for a bit... then I went to get a drink of water and when I came back to the window, the little bugger was chewing up and digging my freshly laid sods! LOL That was the last time he was allowed out on his own, and he's 5 months old.

I would just be careful that there is nothing outside that can hurt your pup. I saw on TV that a lady left her full grown dog outside in the back yard and he ended up jumping up on his fence and getting his leash caught and choking himself. Perhaps you may want to take off his collar, just to avoid any unfortunate mishaps.


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

I would personally try to puppy proof a room or section off part of a room for your puppy. She certainly shouldnt be left on a garden on her own, too much could go wrong BUT I would never, ever leave a puppy in a crate all day long. A big part of crate training is that your puppy will not want to mess in their area...well if you are leaving the pup in a crate for longer than it can hold its urine then that is pretty cruel to me, you are also running the risk of your pup geting a UTI...imagine the poor thing having the choice of weeing in its bed and laying in it all day or holding it for 8 hours or so. So if you CAN get home through the day and spend a good hour or so with your puppy then crate training is a possibility. If the puppy is left entirely alone all day then please do not put it in a crate, at least let the puppy be able to walk around, stretch its legs (move around in general) and not confined all day long to such a small area. I think the best option would be to hire a professional to come in and look after your puppy for a few hours whilst you are not there.


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

Just saw your last post...if you are leaving her outside unattended all day I would mainly be worried about somebody being able to come in and steal her...make sure your garden is VERY secure...is it possible to build some kind of run outside for her???


----------



## Kimber (Aug 10, 2007)

TwistC3 said:


> I do not trust a sitter as my grandparents had problems with their goldens becoming scared of everything because of an abusive sitter. I would only trust close friends and family. I leave in a gated community and have chicken wire up around my fences. I am against leaving her all couped up in the crate she sleeps in at night ( i dont know maybe this is what she needs). Maybe this would work if i could find someone to consistently come over. My plans for the future are to get an insert for my sliding glass door an allow her to go inside and out. Goldens with their long hair seem to be pretty hot and i dont see what the problem is with leaving her alone out back. thanks for the input and i am looking for more!


I'm sorry, But I've to say this... Hopefully you won't take it the wrong way...but,

If you're dead set on leaving a 14 week old golden "puppy" out in your backyard all day while you're gone, then I suggest you turn the puppy back in to the breeder that you got him/her from and get a cat.

I've seen to many bad things that come from this type of thinking, most of the time the puppy is either stolen or gets into something... and the owner comes home to find the puppy dead in the backyard.

Around here we have idiots who steal dogs out of backyards so they can be used for pit bull training... then later dumped out on the side of the road, dead.

Again, I hope you don't take this the wrong way... but maybe you should of had a plan before getting the puppy.

just my .02 cents....


----------



## lovestofly (Feb 25, 2007)

Having the time to dedicate to puppy raising can be mind boggling. When we got Putz we agreed that we could get a puppy since he could go to work with hubby every day and he would not be alone. If my hubby weren't self employeed and able to do this, we would have probably adopted an older Golden. I know that taking the dog to work with you is not an option for most people but leaving the pup alone at that age is asking for trouble. Please see if you can get someone to help during the day until he is trustworthy in the house alone.


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

I have to agree, it is a very bad idea to leave any size dog outside unsupervised all day, I had an acquaintance, who's seven month old puppy choked to death on a stick. Talk about heartbreak. 

Welcome to the forum BTW. I'd love to see some pictures of your doggie. 

There are many, very responsible pet sitting businesses these days. They will provide references for you to check on, and cameras with DVRs are fairly inexpensive these days. Many people use them to check on their baby sitters.


----------



## TwistC3 (Aug 13, 2007)

Pretty harsh suggestion KIMBER, i suggest you know the circumstances before giving your ".02 cents". Number one, i dont live in the type of neighborhood, where dogs are stolen! Number two, who in there right mind could even think about giving a pup back that they have bonded with. First of all i was just wondering what everyone thought, obviously she is too young, i get all the hints. A lot of these comments sound like paranoia and i understand, i to am paranoid, but there comes a point. Thanks to those that have provided reasonably input, i really appreciate it.


----------



## Kimber (Aug 10, 2007)

TwistC3 said:


> Pretty harsh suggestion KIMBER, i suggest you know the circumstances before giving your ".02 cents". Number one, i dont live in the type of neighborhood, where dogs are stolen! Number two, who in there right mind could even think about giving a pup back that they have bonded with. First of all i was just wondering what everyone thought, obviously she is too young, i get all the hints. A lot of these comments sound like paranoia and i understand, i to am paranoid, but there comes a point. Thanks to those that have provided reasonably input, i really appreciate it.


Well, then best of luck to you. I did not realize that you live in a crime free area. :doh:

Let me let you in on a little secret. Pure breed puppies are an easy sell and are easy targets, Especially when left alone outside. Do you lock your doors when you leave...? Same rule should apply with your pet. It's your responsibility for the well being and safety of your puppy. If you feel that it's ok to leave a 14 week old puppy out in the backyard all day while your gone, then there's nothing I or we can say to change that. If you had tried to get a golden through a rescue, they would not have let you adopt if they had known that the golden would be left outside alone all day... The same with any reputable breeder, they would have not sold you the puppy.

Again, best of luck...I'm not trying to be harsh, just honest. I hope you get it worked out.


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

I agree with everyone else on this! Please don't leave the puppy alone outside! It is much better for the puppy if you can either have an arrangement where someone can come in several times a day or you can get home several times a day and crate the puppy while he is alone. He is much to young to be left on his own. Just as an aside - I was at our breeders for a puppy visit before we brought Jazzy home and he showed me this adorable 9 week old puppy that had been brought back to him because after the couple got him at 7 weeks of age she was given a new position at her job that required her to work full time. She thought it was better for the puppy to bring him back to the breeder rather than being left alone all day. Sometimes it hurts to do what is best for them

Jazzys Mom


----------



## Jen (Jun 2, 2007)

It is wonderful that you live in a safe gated community. I am thinking that since you can afford this, you can afford to get a dog walker in 2x a day to take your pup for walks or to board her during the day. 
I know where I live there are many facilities that will do doggie daycare. Once she is older, you could leave her in the house alone. 
My Cooper is just 5 months and he chews EVERYTHING. I can't leave him alone unless in his crate because of his teething. And if he was in the yard, he would bark all day....you don't want to pi$$ off the neighbours.
Good Luck


----------



## GoldRocksMom (Feb 9, 2007)

TwistC3 said:


> Pretty harsh suggestion KIMBER, i suggest you know the circumstances before giving your ".02 cents". Number one, i dont live in the type of neighborhood, where dogs are stolen! Number two, who in there right mind could even think about giving a pup back that they have bonded with. First of all i was just wondering what everyone thought, obviously she is too young, i get all the hints. A lot of these comments sound like paranoia and i understand, i to am paranoid, but there comes a point. Thanks to those that have provided reasonably input, i really appreciate it.


None of these comments are paranoia, just comments from other
golden retriever owners/breeders who know what can happen to a puppy/dog left unattended.

#1 great, you live in a gated community. The puppy could still get out,
even with chicken wire, she could climb, trust me they do.

#2 no one in their right mind could even think of giving a puppy back
or leaving it outside by itself unattended all day.

From someone who is around and trains puppies all day long I would
suggest a day care or training center for your puppy during the day. 

By 14 weeks she should be house trained and maybe they can help you accomplish this since both of you work.

Leaving her in a crate all day and then crated at night is going to end up with a very unhappy puppy and is certainly not in your puppy's best interest. 

I hope you will reconsider the advice given, it was not intended to anger you.


----------



## GoldenDaisy (Jul 16, 2007)

*I agree maybe finding an alternative to leaving the puppy outside? Is there a doggie daycare near you? I have a friend who leaves her dog at a doggie daycare because she works long hours and the dog loves it. Also with a puppy being outside there are so many things they can choke on, especially when they are bored they chew things up like crazy. Also I don't know about your area but here we have to worry about predators (other than humans) like coyotes, bears etc. getting at the dog. Good luck I hope you can find a solution.




*


----------



## ravenchow (Apr 3, 2007)

How about a smaller room that you can puppy proof? My chow was left in the bathroom of my apartment when she was a baby. If your dog chews much, this may not work because it didn't work for my golden retriever & she had to be crated as a result.

Jody


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

Kimber said:


> I'm sorry, But I've to say this... Hopefully you won't take it the wrong way...but,
> 
> If you're dead set on leaving a 14 week old golden "puppy" out in your backyard all day while you're gone, then I suggest you turn the puppy back in to the breeder that you got him/her from and get a cat.
> 
> ...


 
I totally agree with you. Leaving a puppy out all day in a fenced yard in ANY community is not appropriate. 

I think the advice given here is all very good and I don't think anyone is being "paranoid". I think what everyone here is would be "responsible" and have responded as such. 

Goldens are not dogs who are built to be left alone all day in a yard. There are countless numbers of them who wind up in rescue because they escape or become "nuisances" to their owners/neighbors barking and digging, etc. 

My advice is consider what is best for your puppy - lots of great advice here! Good luck!!


----------



## chesneygirl007 (Nov 5, 2007)

I need to put my two cents in here. I have had two goldens and have left them in a crate at an early age. Yes once or twice came home had to clean the cage but they did learn to hold it. Sometimes my husband does come home mid afternoon but sometimes he dont come home til almost the time I get home. But our dogs have always been the kind of dogs to hold their bladder and they house train very well. I am getting an 8 week old puppy on Feb 2. I have planned to take a week off when I get him but after that hes on his own and hes crated while im at work. I have two other dogs that have the run of the house, But he will learn to hold his bladder just like the other dogs did. I never had a dog walker nor will I start now. They need to learn sometime.

Kim
NJ


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

Yes, any dog CAN learn to hold his bladder when crated, but a baby of 7 or 8 weeks old just doesn't have that kind of control nor should they be made to stay in a crate for hours on end without going outside and having some play time, not to mention baby dogs need food 3 times a day. I hope you won't take this the wrong way, but I personally would NEVER leave a young puppy crated all day! It just isn't fair to the puppy. A friend of mine purchased an 8 week old Golden and she and her hubby worked - both a considerable distance from home. They took turns coming home (1 hour drive) at lunch to take her out and let her run a bit and give her her lunch. You can't possibly leave a young puppy crated all day long, even if it doesn't soil the crate. Just not fair to the puppy! Just MHO.

Jazzys Mom


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

It just bothers me to hear people be so closed minded. "It worked before... so I'm not going to consider anything else!" What a world it would be if we all tried to do the very best we can... instead of taking the easy route as often as we do. I'm sorry... but that's just unfair to your puppy. Also, JMHO.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

I agree and dont think its fair to the puppy. I foster mostly puppies for our rescue and I wont adopt out to a family if the puppy is going to be left alone all day even if they say we will come home during lunch for 30 mins...To me that isnt a lot of time either.... But thats just me..... I know it has worked for others....


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Well have to admit I would do it too if I had to work full time (I don't, luckily, and never have in my life). I wouldn't let a stranger in my house, and I can't afford a dog walker. Ideal? No... but it can be made to work if you maximize the time you ARE home.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Why get a puppy when your schedule won't allow you to take care of it? Leaving a puppy alone crated, and expecting it to "learn to hold it", is cruel and neglectful. It's the equivalent of leaving a human baby alone in it's crib or playplen unattended for 8-10 hours.


----------



## Emmysourgolden (Oct 10, 2007)

Do you maybe have a neighbor that would come over and let the little guy out? We are lucky where we live now that our neighbors know the code to our garage so if we do leave for the day...shopping out of town, whatever, we just let them know and they come over and take care of Emmy. We're in a small town though, don't know your area, like if you know your neighbors well or not. We also, if it's a nice day, will leave Emmy outside if we're gone, but our neighbors love her...we have come home to them sitting in our backyard with her with their iced tea...LOL. Then again Emmy is 6 and no we never would do this when she was a puppy. She was crate trained and I was a stay at home mom so we never had any issues...Except for the couple times a year we had to leave town to shop. 
Hopefully, if you don't have neighbors you could find someone you can trust to come over and help out. You might have to pay them but it'll be worth it when your not paying for uti's from holding the bladder and just have a happier pup who has been housebroken.
Good luck!!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I guess if I worked full time I COULD afford a dog walker... lol but I'd rather be broke and home with my dogs most of the time...


----------



## Emmysourgolden (Oct 10, 2007)

chesneygirl007 said:


> I need to put my two cents in here. I have had two goldens and have left them in a crate at an early age. Yes once or twice came home had to clean the cage but they did learn to hold it. Sometimes my husband does come home mid afternoon but sometimes he dont come home til almost the time I get home. But our dogs have always been the kind of dogs to hold their bladder and they house train very well. I am getting an 8 week old puppy on Feb 2. I have planned to take a week off when I get him but after that hes on his own and hes crated while im at work. I have two other dogs that have the run of the house, But he will learn to hold his bladder just like the other dogs did. I never had a dog walker nor will I start now. They need to learn sometime.
> 
> Kim
> NJ


Isn't that kind of like saying, my son is 6 months old but he has to be potty trained sometime... I just don't think that's healthy for the dog.
A little pup having to hold their bladder all day would have to be painful.

I know our Golden get's uti's when she has to hold herself too long. She's been kenneled at the vet twice and got uti's both times so we don't kennel her anymore.


----------



## Amber (Nov 2, 2007)

Interested to read the comments.

Before Lexy (2 years old) I had never owned a dog (was always really scared of dogs as a child...... that's a new thread for another day!).

My husband was keen to get a dog and as we were both out working full time it was never an option until I became self employed. We had a neighbour some years ago who got a Weimeraner (spelling?) puppy and used to leave the very young puppy outside in the garden from about 7am 'til 7pm and although (at that time) I didn't know anything about caring for dogs, felt this was not kind for the dog. It used to bark/howl for hours on end and we know the owners had a lot of difficulty in trying to train him.

I spent months researching what I'd need to do with a puppy - how much time/committment etc. It was a real decision that we knew would make for some 'challenges' along the way. We got the puppy at 7 weeks old - my husband took a week off (much to the amusement of his colleagues -who refered to this as his 'paternity leave').

When we approached the breeder initially - it was almost like an interview. Would the puppy be alone, where would it be kept, exercised etc. Looking back that was all really sensible stuff.

Back the point about the puppy - in the early days i never left him alone for more than 3 hours at a time (max). His house training was really easy (and I'm a novice) and I'm sure that was down to the time I was around to let him out. The puppy mats were great. 

Even now, if I think I might be out for more than 5/6 hours - my husband will arrange to work from home/leave early.

We made sacrifices to have the dog and at times it can be a bit of a hassle but we considered everything in advance to be 100% sure we could devote the time.


----------



## JensDreamboy (May 25, 2007)

Well said and done Amber!


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

chesneygirl007 said:


> I need to put my two cents in here. I have had two goldens and have left them in a crate at an early age. Yes once or twice came home had to clean the cage but they did learn to hold it. Sometimes my husband does come home mid afternoon but sometimes he dont come home til almost the time I get home. But our dogs have always been the kind of dogs to hold their bladder and they house train very well. I am getting an 8 week old puppy on Feb 2. I have planned to take a week off when I get him but after that hes on his own and hes crated while im at work. I have two other dogs that have the run of the house, *But he will learn to hold his bladder just like the other dogs did. I never had a dog walker nor will I start now. They need to learn sometime.*
> 
> Kim
> NJ


Sorry Kim, but looking again at your post, I think this is terrible. An 8 week old puppy is just like a baby. Would you put YOUR needs before your childs? With this statement you are putting your needs before this puppy. IMHO you shouldn't be getting a puppy if you don't want to sacrifice for it when its a baby. You r other dogs may have learned but at what cost to them? Maybe a cost that doesn't show now but will rear its ugly head when the dog is a senior! Thisk about this statement and how it sounds to others!


----------



## PeanutsMom (Oct 14, 2007)

I would say if you leave a 14 week old golden out back by herself all day you won't have her for long.Yes gated safe communities are great but even the nice lady next door may feel awful about listening to your baby cry and howl all day and decide to save her.I have a neighbor who recently got a shitzu and they keep it tied to a porch allll the time.You have no idea how many times I've wanted to go over there and get that dog and I'm no doggy kidnapper .Do to the town I'm I live in not giving a **** about how animals are treated as long as they aren't loud barkers there is nothing I can do


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

I would never let any of my dogs outside if I wasn't out there with them. Maybe I'm paranoid but whatever. What if there was a storm and you don't know how the pup would react.


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

Please don't leave you dog outside. I know this is a hard time to go through with the puppy, but you are not alone, we have all had to go through it at some point.

I would suggest a crate until your puppy learns to hold it. I put Bentley in a crate when he was 8 weeks old and he was in it for about 6-7 hours a day and never had a problem. For the first couple weeks we stopped home at lunch, but that was it. It seemed like a long time, but he managed just fine. 

We then left the boys confined to the kitchen as well as they got to be a little bigger.


----------



## chesneygirl007 (Nov 5, 2007)

Excuse me!!!! Dont take this personally. Well Yes I do. And dont take this personally either!!! Well this will be my third golden retriever and they were all taught to stay at home. I work 45 mintutes away from home. I CANT COME HOME FOR LUNCH!!! I only get a half hour barely enough time to shove my lunch down as it is. My husband does stop at home sometimes depends on his work load and where he is. He is a driver for a medical company so sometimes hes in the area. My other golden I left at home with my other dogs had 1 accident in her crate and thats it. I plan to stay home a week with the dog. Then thats it. Sorry if you people are rich and can afford a dog walker and to be stay at home moms but I am not rich and cant afford to have a dog walker come into my house on a constant basis. Nor do I want my neighbor to even touch my dog. She couldnt even take care of her own dog that she just gave away to a shelter. All my dogs have been basically house broken in only a few days and I dont see why this dog wouldnt be either. So basically by the time I return to work the following week he will be ok. And I do not and never have fed dogs 3 times a day. I have always only done twice a day. You can think I am cruel if you want but I have done it with all my dogs and all my dogs are very good. There is no reason someone who works full time cant have a dog. I dont have the extra time time take to run home at lunch nor will my boss let me. I'm just going to barely be able to take this vacation. My husband will be popping in now and then and the dog will learn to hold his bladder. He will have a whole week to get accustomed to it. Like I said this is not my first dog. This will be my 4th dog. I thought this was a nice place but now I'm reconsidering even wanting to post around here. By the way I dont leave my dogs outside. I have two that roam the house with my cat and my new puppy will be in his own crate.

Kim


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

I dont know about anyone else.... But how would it feel if you got up in the am went to the bathroom, ate breakfast and then went to the bathroom again and then went to work and your Boss wouldnt let you go to the bathroom for the next 8 hours..... I thinking my bladder would be hurting....:uhoh::uhoh::uhoh::uhoh:


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

I don't think there's anything wrong with working away from the home and leaving your pup home... so long as you are prepared to spend the majority of your HOME TIME interacting with the pup. People area allowed to work AND have dogs. Happens all the time.

If it were me, I'd baby gate in the kitchen or set up an X-pen. Confine in a small place with access to a pee pad. OVer time, as the pup physically matures, he'll learn to hold and and will use the pee pad less and less.

Don't leave loose in the house -- that's asking for trouble... pee everywhere and a chewed house!

Nice long walk before work.... lots of play, etc. when you get home and husband visits mid-day whenever he can. *IF* you can find a responsible neighbor or friend to visit mid-day a few days a week, that's great!

You'll definitely need to be busy with pup when you're home, though.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

ANd if you have access to the pee pad, but pup isn't using them, make the x-pen really small for a few days and put pee pad down all over. Gradually make the x-pen bigger and use fewer pee pads as you see that pup is choosing to go on the pads to pee.


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

I've always loved dogs but there was a long period in my life where I did NOT own a dog by choice simply because I knew my life-style was incompatiable with fulfilling a dog's needs. It wouldn't be a bad thing for more people to forego their impulses until the time and conditions are truly right for all the living creatures involved. However, I do know people... and most will continue to do whatever the hell they want regardless of what would be best for all involved... sigh, that is reality.

Very young puppies really do need to be fed 3X a day and need to be 'fooled with' (exercised) at least 6 or 7X a day... can a puppy survive on less? probably but they won't be the best they can be. After all people in some third world nations must and do survive on eating bark, insects and dirt... so I guess that's an okay diet for all other people as well? Though people can survive that way... they won't be the best they can be.


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

monomer said:


> I've always loved dogs but there was a long period in my life where I did NOT own a dog by choice simply because I knew my life-style was incompatiable with fulfilling a dog's needs. It wouldn't be a bad thing for more people to forego their impulses until the time and conditions are truly right for all the living creatures involved. However, I do know people... and most will continue to do whatever the hell they want regardless of what would be best for all involved... sigh, that is reality.
> 
> Very young puppies really do need to be fed 3X a day and need to be 'fooled with' (exercised) at least 6 or 7X a day... can a puppy survive on less? probably but they won't be the best they can be. After all people in some third world nations must and do survive on eating bark, insects and dirt... so I guess that's an okay diet for all other people as well? Though people can survive that way... they won't be the best they can be.


Well said Monomer! People just continue to do what pleases them without consideration for the poor animal. 

Sorry Chesneygirl - I totally DISagree with how you plan to raise a puppy. Yes, maybe your other dogs (all 4 of them) have grown into really nice dogs but you are remiss as a dog owner if you do not plan to have this 8 week old puppy fed and walked while you are at work. As MaggiesMom said, how comfortable would YOU be if you couldn't go to the bathroom all day? No one here ever said working people shouldn't own a dog. There are many on this forum that work and work long hours but they provide for their puppy to be cared for during that so fragile puppy stage. Also, I don't think there are too many on this forum - if any, that are rich. We are all middle of the road working class dog lovers just as you are. The difference is most of us don't put our wants and needs first - we put the puppies.

Jazzys Mom


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

monomer said:


> I've always loved dogs but there was a long period in my life where I did NOT own a dog by choice simply because I knew my life-style was incompatiable with fulfilling a dog's needs. It wouldn't be a bad thing for more people to forego their impulses until the time and conditions are truly right for all the living creatures involved. However, I do know people... and most will continue to do whatever the hell they want regardless of what would be best for all involved... sigh, that is reality.
> 
> Very young puppies really do need to be fed 3X a day and need to be 'fooled with' (exercised) at least 6 or 7X a day... can a puppy survive on less? probably but they won't be the best they can be. After all people in some third world nations must and do survive on eating bark, insects and dirt... so I guess that's an okay diet for all other people as well? Though people can survive that way... they won't be the best they can be.


Very well said, couldn't agree more. I can't imagine why anyone would want a pup to leave it on its own all day...those things just don't go together in my mind at all! I just could not walk out the house knowing a 8 week old pup was going to have to sit in a crate all day long with absolutely no interaction from anyone, I just couldn't do it! I don't know of a single rescue or breeder that would home a pup in that situation anyway...so you would be hard pushed to even get a pup, in that situation, where I live. 

It just isn't for me...but each to their own!


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

I work full time and have for many years, so I long ago made the decision that it would not be right for me to have a puppy as I long as I work outside the home. It just isn't fair to the pup to be alone for so many hours, whether in the yard or in a crate. They're just babies, and they need feeding, training and attention on a regular, consistent basis -- not just when it's convenient for us. I worked at a large humane society for 8 years, and many of the dogs we received were young adults who 'didn't work out' because no one bothered to take care of or train them.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Chesneygirl not everyone will agree but so what... do what you think is right. Would I do it? I don't know. I have never worked full time. I also could never afford a dog walker, nor would I want anyone messing with my animals anyway. 

My dogs can all be left eight hours. Most puppies I know sleep an eight hour night in a crate with NO problem, including every single one I have ever owned... why would an eight hour day be that much different? Do you wake your puppy up at 2 AM to feed him? Of course not.

I also drop the third meal very young on my pups... but I prefer to feed raw and that is pretty accepted among raw feeders I know.


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

Yes, Jenna, you are right. An 8 hour day is the same as an 8 hour night --- except for one thing. The puppy has just spent a full 8 hours in his crate sleeping the night away. Is it fair to expect him to now spend ANOTHER 8 hours alone?

Last year when we got Jazz I fully expected to be home with her until her puppy stage had passed. I no longer work outside the home and have all day to spend with the dogs. We picked Jazzy up from the breeder on Monday and on Wednesday hubby ended up in the hospital that began 7 complete months of hospital - home - hospital - surgery - surgery again - more hospital, etc, etc, etc. I HAD to be there - her was critical and spent 5 days in ICU on top of the 3 surgeries he ended up having. Now, I had this little 7 week old baby at home! I had to either be home with her or have someone come in. I have a dear friend who came over 3 times a day while I sat at the hospital and played with her & sunny, fed them, took them out & loved them. In fact, she was the first person to see Jazz and Sunny actually PLAY together. I missed even that! If I had not had someone to be with Jazzy then I wouldn't have been at the hospital with hubby as much as I was. Its hard to juggle but in the end hubby would have understood and Jazzy wouldn't have

Jazzys Mom


----------



## Rose Clager (Apr 23, 2007)

I have been biting my tongue since the first post, but I can't hold back the fingers any longer. I do think that leaving a 14 week old pup alone all day is really bad. I know that many people do it but it is not right. A golden that age or any age, needs and thrives on human contact. They are the "velcro" breed. All sorts of issues arise from the lack of this very important interaction. Potty training and most have this down by this age is out the window with a pup alone for that many hours. Reinforcement, of any basic commands, and yes, they learn sit & down very early, needs to be every few hours, due to short attention spans, but you do end up with a great, well behaved, balanced and happy dog. Now, this woman may have some gift that many of us do not to raise well balanced, happy and healthy (emotionally and psychologically) with minimal interaction and attention, but I seriously doubt that. I do know the end result of many dogs that have been purchased, loved and dumped after issues arise, my rescue is one of them. I am not sure what her intentions were by posting on this site, to get approval?, suggestions? and many were given.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I agree it's not ideal, and am glad I've never had to make the choice. I just hate to see us run off a new member. How can we hope to share advice, tips, and enjoy photos and getting to know this person with we berate them and they never come back. Just my two cents. I am sure her pup will be just fine. There are plenty here who don't do things my way. I could say berating things about people who dont let their dogs off leash for daily free running, who don't clicker train, who feed cheap kibble, who spay early, who... you name it... but why? There's more than my way to do things


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

I too want our new menbers to stay. But look at Chesneygirl's first post! It was dripping with closed mindedness and self importance! I don't think anyone berated her, just gave her our honest opinions and some suggestions and she went off on a tangent about all of us being rich and she can't afford to do what we do. I don't think that was fair of her to judge us when we were just trying to help and give her some suggestions if she was going to be gone all day. I'm not sure just what her intentions were posting on this thread anyway. Almost seems as if she wanted to "start something." We certainly don't need that!: Leaving a young puppy alone is a very sticky subject, especially when the person doing the leaving is so closed minded about it and came off as juding the very people who were trying to help her

Jazzys Mom


----------



## Rose Clager (Apr 23, 2007)

I agree. Her first post was wanting the a OK to leave the pup out in the yard all day, "cause it messed up the house", then suggestions of a neighbor or pet sitter, excuse was I can't afford it, then posting about being attacked. I do wonder if you can't afford the basics at 3 months, what happens as they age, need vet care, God forbid an injury.
Some people do like to have dogs and puppies, yet down the road, cost does factor into how much are they worth and then you have discarded goods.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I sure cannot afford a dog walker...


----------



## GoldenShamus (Feb 26, 2007)

TwistC3 said:


> Pretty harsh suggestion KIMBER, i suggest you know the circumstances before giving your ".02 cents". Number one, i dont live in the type of neighborhood, where dogs are stolen! Number two, who in there right mind could even think about giving a pup back that they have bonded with. First of all i was just wondering what everyone thought, obviously she is too young, i get all the hints. A lot of these comments sound like paranoia and i understand, i to am paranoid, but there comes a point. Thanks to those that have provided reasonably input, i really appreciate it.


Hmm...I don't come on here much, but this sure got my attention.

KIMBER, you said everything I would have said only you said it really kindly, where others may have thought I had been too harsh had I said it.

TwistC3, Kimber is just saying what any responsible informed owner, breeder, etc. would have said to you. The fact that you had not thought this through before purchasing the puppy is very troubling. Leaving a puppy outside or any dog of any age outside, is leaving him/her vulnerable to a myriad of circumstances outside of your control. I could give you countless scenarios of what happens to dogs lef outside unsupervised all the time, even the nicest or wealthiest of communities (because you had referenced the fact that you don't live in 'that' kind of community.)

If you have bonded to the pup and love him/her as you suggested, then get a crate and a dog walker. I know there is some controversy about that being costly, but you are a Civil Engineer (I saw in your profile) so I'm guessing you could afford it. If you can't, then arrange to come home on your lunchbreak or trade services with a friend who can come over mid-day. 

Bottomline, the reason I felt compelled to post to this thread was that you were so angry with KIMBER and you know what, he was more than kind and dead-on with his suggestions, in fact, he was nicer than many would have been.


----------



## GoldenShamus (Feb 26, 2007)

Posted 2x by accident, wouldn't allow me to delete thread.


----------



## Rose Clager (Apr 23, 2007)

Aqua Clara,
You don't need a dog walker, you do that yourself. And why, not because you totally love going out in heat of the day or night,and in other weathers in the Tampa Bay area, it's because you love your pack, have committed yourself to them and they reward you a million/fold. 
I do wonder if coming to a Golden forum and asking her questions, did she expect people to respond any differently?


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

Rose Clager said:


> I agree. Her first post was wanting the a OK to leave the pup out in the yard all day, "cause it messed up the house", then suggestions of a neighbor or pet sitter, excuse was I can't afford it, then posting about being attacked. I do wonder if you can't afford the basics at 3 months, what happens as they age, need vet care, God forbid an injury.
> Some people do like to have dogs and puppies, yet down the road, cost does factor into how much are they worth and then you have discarded goods.


The original poster was Twist3. Then halfway through this thread a person called Chesneygirl posted about leaving her 8 wk old puppy alone all day. There are 2 different posters and 2 different threads so to speak. One about leaving a dog in the yard all day and the other about leaving the 8 wk old puppy alone. I was referring to Chesneygirl's 1st post. I thought she was a tad over the top in her closed mindedness

Jazzys Mom


----------



## timm (Jan 7, 2007)

do not leave any dogs outside all day unattended.. especially a small puppy... they might get hurt or stolen, which does happen


----------



## Rose Clager (Apr 23, 2007)

I didn't even pick up on the 2 different threads,but then again I am guilty of miss reading posts. Old age is my excuse. I don't leave Gwen and Bear, who are 21 months and 2 years old alone outside alone and I have a wonderful concrete fence with loads of grass,but critters such as possums, water rats, squirrels, and those mean old lizards also live here. They are my babies, ok, teenagers without cars,drugs and boy/girlfriends, but constant watch prevents problems, doesn't it?


----------



## Rose Clager (Apr 23, 2007)

I see, one has a 14 week old that she wants to leave in the yard and the other is getting an 8 week on 2/2. I am known to confuse threads and stuff, old age is my excuse, maybe it's half/heimers, not quite there yet. But is all seriousness, if you make a decision to obtain, adopt, buy whatever a pup, you must also think about and plan for the future of that pup. It's just not that easy and most of us know that


----------



## Emmysourgolden (Oct 10, 2007)

"Sorry if you people are rich and can afford a dog walker and to be stay at home moms but I am not rich and cant afford to have a dog walker come into my house on a constant basis."

I just read this and am pretty sure the stay at home reference is pointed towards me. Just want to clarify we weren't/aren't rich. We went without a lot of things like cable, eating out, going out...etc so I could stay at home with my kids. Sorry, that just irritates me.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

I guess this person doesnt have any friends either to help out..... I dont work and most of the time Im not gone more than 3 hours at a time..... There are times I am and if my kids arent home I call one of the kids friends and ask them to come over and let the dogs out and play with them then put them back in there crates....IMHO I think its unfair to the puppy to be left alone for that long.....


----------



## Rose Clager (Apr 23, 2007)

Emmysourgolden,
I am not "rich", although I do live in South Florida, and that is costly in itself, my concern is the welfare of your pup. Dog walkers do not come in on a "constant basis as you allude to", only when you require them. They charge you only for the services rendered, not more. There was no pointing in my post at anyone particular, just saying that expecting a young Golden to live and thrive and reach their full potential, will not occur when left alone for long periods of time. If you took personal offense to my post, I wonder why?


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Way to young to be left all day!!


----------



## Emmysourgolden (Oct 10, 2007)

Rose Clager said:


> Emmysourgolden,
> I am not "rich", although I do live in South Florida, and that is costly in itself, my concern is the welfare of your pup. Dog walkers do not come in on a "constant basis as you allude to", only when you require them. They charge you only for the services rendered, not more. There was no pointing in my post at anyone particular, just saying that expecting a young Golden to live and thrive and reach their full potential, will not occur when left alone for long periods of time. If you took personal offense to my post, I wonder why?


No no no! This is not my posting. My golden is 6 years old and I'm fortunate to work from home so I'm here all day with her. I was just responding to what was being said about being rich in regards to the fact that I stayed at home with my kids when they were little.


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

Oh my gosh! We're getting all confused here.

Rose,
Emmysourgolden was responding to a post that was made by chesneygirl yesterday about people on here being rich and being able to afford dog walkers. Don't know where she got that info from as I don't think any of us are rubbing elbows with the Bushes and Clintons!

I know what you mean about the critters loose out there! Everyone thinks I'm nuts because we get up early (5am) and I let the dogs out into their fenced in dog run but I stay out there with them in the early morning and late night. Because, I am afraid a coyote may be around as they slink around in the dark. Never have seen one but our yard butts up against an open school field so you never know. So, I stay out with them if its dark out. Silly Golden momma!:

Jazzys Mom


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I do without things like cable, eating out, and healthcare so I don't have to work full time, and the primary reason is my dogs (my kids). So it's all about choices for sure.


----------



## Rose Clager (Apr 23, 2007)

A little story about what you do for your dogs. Gwen is able to fly about the world, since my husband is a pilot. When I happened into Big Bear, my rescue in 2.07, I knew and Bob also that we could not get him cleared and ready for the flight to the UK.
Guess what? I stayed at home only visiting my husband for 2 weeks, out of 6 months because I made a comitment to my rescue, that I would not leave him, for anything.
Now, Bob tells eveyone that SHE loves her dogs more than me. Well, it is a joke but.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

LOL all my dates have always known where they stand- behind Rigby


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

My husband tell everyone "we cant ever go on vacation , she wont leave the dogs" As you see he didnt say the Kids...:::::


----------



## Rose Clager (Apr 23, 2007)

LOL, my Goldens just love me as I do them with unconditional requirements, they are very well trained and love all the drills for fun because that is the purpose. Do I reap rewards from this, yes, THEY DON'T PEE ON THE TOILET SEAT, like Bob does, THEY NEVER SAY WHAT'S FOR DINNER, cause they know what they are getting, THEY TAKE THEIR NAPS WHEN DR. PHIL AND OPRAH ARE ON, and know when that **** is over Mom will give them a treat out of gulit.


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

HeeHee, my kids always say I treat the dogs better than I did them when they lived at home. I say sure I do, they don't want the car keys and I never have to stay up pacing the floor till they get in ---- 2 hours after their intended time!

Jazzys Mom


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

well Epic has a habit of running off my car keys, but luckily he can't reach the door handles of my big van


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Jazzys Mom said:


> HeeHee, my kids always say I treat the dogs better than I did them when they lived at home. I say sure I do, they don't want the car keys and I never have to stay up pacing the floor till they get in ---- 2 hours after their intended time!
> 
> Jazzys Mom


Yep...Mine are still home 20 and 18 and All I hear is you love the dogs better than us.... I just say yep.. see the difference is they dont want money , the car, dont talk back and are always home on time..... And love whatever dinnner is for the night.....


----------



## norabrown (Jul 20, 2007)

Maggies mom said:


> Yep...Mine are still home 20 and 18 and All I hear is you love the dogs better than us.... I just say yep.. see the difference is they dont want money , the car, dont talk back and are always home on time..... And love whatever dinnner is for the night.....


Amen! Mine say the same and I say the same! I have an 18 year old, 21 year old and 25 year old at home. The 25 year old came home after college and we can't get rid of her. :doh:


----------



## norabrown (Jul 20, 2007)

Sorry, posted twice.


----------

